# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  ارشد کامپیوتر 90 (چالشها و رویشها)

## farzad1389

در این تاپیک قراره راجع به مباحث ارشد کامپیوتر سال 90 نظیر آخرین اخبار ، نحوه پذیرفته شدگان سالهای قبل و کنکورهای آزمایشی توضیح داده شود همچنین مباحثی راجع به نحوه برنامه ریزی و منابع و بسترهای آموزشی جهت موفقیت در ارشد نود یکسری مطالب ارائه بشه در واقع هدف گام به گام جلو رفتن با دوستان هستش تا در نهایت ببینیم چه کسی کجا قبول میشه!!!! :بامزه: 
من خودم دارم برای سال 90 آماده می کنم امیدوارم دوستانی که قصد دارن تو ارشد 90 شرکت کنند هم تو این تاپیک مشارکت کنن 
*ضمنا از دوستان می خوام حتما در نظر سنجی شرکت کنند و نظرشون رو راجع به آزمونهای ازمایشی موسسات (سنجش، پارسه ،ماهان ،مدرسان شریف،نصیرو...) اعلام کنند ممنون* :چشمک: 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
بزرگترین عبادت اندیشه در وظیفه و عمل به آن است (علی ابن الموسی الرضا(علیه السلام))

----------


## farzad1389

منابع پیشنهادی کنکور کارشناسی ارشد

*1- ساختمان داده ها* 
*»*کتاب ارشد ساختمان داده و الگوریتم ها تالیف مهندس رهنمون - انتشارات پوران پژوهش *
*۲- نظریه زبان ها و ماشین ها*
*»*کتاب ارشد نظریه زبان ها و ماشین ها تابف مهندس سهرابی و مهندس مقصودی - انتشارات پوران پژوهش *
*»*مقدمه ای بر نظریه زبان ها و ماشین ها تالیف لینتز ترجمه دکتر صراف
*۳- مدار های منطقی*
*»*کتاب ارشد مدار منطقی - تالیف مهندس یوسفی -انتشارات پوران پژوهش *
*»*کتاب طراحی دیجیتال - مولف مانو - (زبان اصلی)
*»*تحلیل و طراحی دیجیتالی - مولف نلسون - (زبان اصلی) #
*۴- معماری کامپیوتر*
*»*کتاب ارشد معماری کامپیوتر - تالیف مهندس یوسفی - انتشارات پوران پژوهش *
*»*معماری سیستم های کامپیوتری - تالیف مانو
*۵- سیستم عامل*
*»*کتاب ارشد سیستم عامل - تالیف دکتر ابراهیم مقدم - انتشارات پوران پژوهش *
*۶- ساختمان گسسته*
*»*کتاب ارشد ساختمان گسسته - تالیف شهاب بهجتی
*»*ریاضیات گسسته و ترکیباتی از دیدگاه کاربری - تالیف گریمالدی - ترجمه عمیدی *
*۷- ریاضی مهندسی* 
*»*مجموعه تست های طبقه بندی شده ارشد - تالیف دکتر نیکوکار *
*»*کتاب ارشد ریاضی مهندسی تالیف فرزین حاجی جمشیدی
*۸- آمار و احتمالات*
*»*کتاب آمار والد پول ترجمه دکتر وحیدی *
*۹- محاسبات عددی*
*»*کتاب محاسبات عددی تالیف دکتر قلی زاده*
*»*روش های محاسبات عددی ترجمه دکتر توتونیان
*»*آنالیز عددی و روش های کامپیوتری - ترجمه دکتر نیکخواه
*۱۰-پایگاه داده*
*»*کتاب ارشد پایگاه داده - تالیف مهندس سهرابی *
*۱۱-زبان های برنامه نویسی*
*»*طراحی زبان های برنامه نویسی - تالیف پرت - (زبان اصلی) *
*۱۲-کامپایلر*
*»*اصول طراحی کامپایلر ها - تالیف آهو *
*۱۳- طراحی الگوریتم ها*
*»*کتاب طراحی الگوریتم ها - تالیف دکتر محمود نقیب زاده *
*۱۴- هوش مصنوعی*
*»*کتاب هوش مصنوعی تالیف دکتر فهیمی *
*منابع پیشنهادی نفر اول المپیاد کامپیوتر :*
*گسسته:* گريمالدي؛ یک کتاب دو جلدی هست که خوب نیست. یک کتابچهار جلدي دارد (مؤسسه انتشارات فاطمي) و کتاب Rosen (ترجمه نشده)که من از انتشارات شریف دریافت کردم. 
*ساختمان داده ها:*Data Structures in C++‎‎ ( Sahni,Horowitz)
*مدار منطقي:* نلسون ( ترجمه شده )
*نظريه زبانها و ماشينها:* دو کتاب فارسی مربوط به صراف زاده هست که خوب نیست. Peter Linz 
( ساده ) که از انتشارات شریف تهیه کردم و Sipser , Hopcroft- Ulman( پيشرفته )
*معماري كامپيوتر:* برای کسانی که می خواهند مطلب را یاد بگیرند کتابPaterson کتاب خوبی است،کتاب Stallings هم خوب است ولی ترجمه نشده است.
براي تست كتاب آقاي يوسفي ( پوران پژوهش) کتاب مفیدی است. 
کتاب ترجمه شده مانو هست که کامل نیست.
*سيستم عامل:*Stallings ( ترجمه دكتر پدرام ) ، Tanenbam ( ترجمه دكتر حقيقت ) ، Silbershutz (زبان اصلي) ترجمه شده هست ولی خوب نیست.
*محاسبات عددي:* بوردن؛ ترجمه دكتر علي اكبر عالم زاده
*پايگاه داده ها:*C.J.Date ترجمه شده این کتاب هست ولی خیلی ناقص است. آقای Date پایه گذار این درس است که کتابش هم مرجع است ، کتاب آقای روحاني رانكوهي هم کتاب خوبی است اگر از اول تا آخر خوانده شود بسیار زیاد است.
*كامپايلر:* كتاب اي هو هست ولي نخوانند بهتر است. سعي كنند براي اين درس سركلاس يكي از اساتيد حاضر شوند. مثل دكتر يوسفي و دكتر قاسم خاني که استاد دانشگاه شریف هستند.
*زبانهاي برنامه سازي:* كتابي بود كه از انتشارات نصير تهيه كردم ولي نمي دانم مربوط به كجامي شد. روي آن نوشته بود سنجش... . کتاب آقای جعفرنژاد قمی هست که ترجمه خوبی ندارد. 
*طراحي الگوريتم:* Introduction to algorithms (معروف به CLRS که ابتداینام چهار نویسنده آن است) این کتاب قطور است و جلد سبز و سفید دارد
*دوستان دیگه هم اگه منابعی رو دارن پیشنهاد کنن!!!!*

----------


## Marjan_Bala

> من خودم دارم برای سال 90 آماده می کنم امیدوارم دوستانی که قصد دارن تو ارشد 90 شرکت کنند هم تو این تاپیک مشارکت کنن


 سلام 
ممنون از ایجاد این تاپیک
امیدوارم با کمک شما و سایر دوستان این تاپیک به بار بشینه.
من تصمیم دارم امسال کنکور بدم و اگه خدایی نکرده قبول نشم برای ادامه برم مالزی.
فقط هنوز گرایشمو انتخاب نکردم که چی شرکت کنم.
در مورد آزمونا هم احتمالا آزمونای پارسرو شرکت میکنم چون جامعه آماری بالاتری داره.
شما از الان شروع کردی ؟یه خورده زود نیست؟

----------


## farzad1389

> شما از الان شروع کردی ؟یه خورده زود نیست؟


نه از الان که نه ولی خب منابع باید مشخص بشه وضعیت درسی و آزمونهای آزمایش باید مشخص بشه و.. 
البته من سال 89 هم ارشد شرکت کردم و مجاز شدم و الان منتظر اعلام نتیجه قطعیشم
ولی خب فکر می کنم بهتره بره سال دیگه شروع کنم شما کدوم دانشگاه خوندید؟ ارشد 89 شرکت کردید؟از کی شروع می کنین؟

----------


## Marjan_Bala

> نه از الان که نه ولی خب منابع باید مشخص بشه وضعیت درسی و آزمونهای آزمایش باید مشخص بشه و.. 
> البته من سال 89 هم ارشد شرکت کردم و مجاز شدم و الان منتظر اعلام نتیجه قطعیشم
> ولی خب فکر می کنم بهتره بره سال دیگه شروع کنم شما کدوم دانشگاه خوندید؟ ارشد 89 شرکت کردید؟از کی شروع می کنین؟


من کاردانیمو شریعتی بودم،کارشناسی ادیبان گرمسار.
سال 89 هم که همینجوری الکی شرکت کردم و مجازم نشدم!
الانم تر آخرم و پروژه هم تازه دارم،اگه خدا بخواد از اواخر تابستون شروع میکنم.
در حال حاضر که ذهنم خیلی آشفتس،خدا به خیر کنه!

----------


## farzad1389

> من کاردانیمو شریعتی بودم،کارشناسی ادیبان گرمسار.
> سال 89 هم که همینجوری الکی شرکت کردم و مجازم نشدم!
> الانم تر آخرم و پروژه هم تازه دارم،اگه خدا بخواد از اواخر تابستون شروع میکنم.
> در حال حاضر که ذهنم خیلی آشفتس،خدا به خیر کنه!


میشه بگی درس طراحی و پیاده سازی چه کتابی رو خوندی؟
ادیبان گرمسار دولتی هستش ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Marjan_Bala

> میشه بگی درس طراحی و پیاده سازی چه کتابی رو خوندی؟


چه ارتباطی به موضوع تاپیک داشت؟! :لبخند گشاده!: 
استادمون یه جزوه داد همونو نشستم خوندم.



> ادیبان گرمسار دولتی هستش ؟؟؟؟


غیرانتفاعیه.

----------


## leilast

خیلی از درسا منابع معتبرتری براش وجود داره 
مثلا الگوریتم توصیه همه CLRS هست یا پایگاه داده کتاب دیت و روحانی ویا سیستم عامل استالینگزو..
البته من رشته ام IT هست و همه این درسا رو ندارم ولی اثر منابع رو میشناسم
منابع معتیرتر رو توی همین سایت میشه پیدا کرد.البته نمی دونم شاید این کتابا بهتر باشه واقعا ولی هر چی هست خیلی معروف نیستن ,بلاخره هر کس یه نظری داره!

----------


## icegirl_f2r

توی لینک زیر بچه ها کامل منابع و ... را ذکر کردند میتونید به این لینک سر بزنید.
کنکور ارشد مهندسی نرم افزار : چه بخوانم چگونه بخوانم

----------


## farzad1389

> چه ارتباطی به موضوع تاپیک داشت؟!


دوست عزیز یکی از چالشهای مهم در ارشد منابع اون هستش که خوب بدلیل تنوع و تعدد اون واقعا نمی شه گفت کدوم بهتره اما اگر تمام دوستان منابع پیشنهادی دانشگاه خودشون یا منابعی که کلا خوب می دونن بگن میشه یک مجموعه درست کرد و بهترینها رو ازش دراورد پس به موضوع تاپیک خیلی ربط داره نه!!! :تشویق:

----------


## Marjan_Bala

> پس به موضوع تاپیک خیلی ربط داره نه!!!


آخه درس طراحی و پیاده سازی زبانها که اصلا تو کنکور نمیاد!
من فکر میکنم منظور شما نظریه زبانها بود که این درسم مثل درس طراحی و پیاده سازی زبانها و مثل کامپایلر جزو دروس اختیاری محسوب میشه و متاسفانه اصلا تو دانشگاه ما ارائه نشد.

----------


## farzad1389

> آخه درس طراحی و پیاده سازی زبانها که اصلا تو کنکور نمیاد!
> من فکر میکنم منظور شما نظریه زبانها بود که این درسم مثل درس طراحی و پیاده سازی زبانها و مثل کامپایلر جزو دروس اختیاری محسوب میشه و متاسفانه اصلا تو دانشگاه ما ارائه نشد.


در مجموعه مهندسی کامپیوتر گرایش نرم افزار دروس طراحی و پیاده سازی زبانها، طراحی کامپایلر، پایگاه داده هاو طراحی الگوریتم جزو دروس تخصصی هستن  کی گفته تو کنکور نیست!!! :تشویق:

----------


## Marjan_Bala

> در مجموعه مهندسی کامپیوتر گرایش نرم افزار دروس طراحی و پیاده سازی زبانها، طراحی کامپایلر، پایگاه داده هاو طراحی الگوریتم جزو دروس تخصصی هستن کی گفته تو کنکور نیست!!!


طراحی و پیاده سازی زبانها یه درسه،نظریه زبانها یه درس دیگس. :خیلی عصبانی: 
یه جورایی میشه گفت طراحی و پیاده سازی زبانها پیش نیاز نظریه زبانهاس.

----------


## farzad1389

> طراحی و پیاده سازی زبانها یه درسه،نظریه زبانها یه درس دیگس.
> یه جورایی میشه گفت طراحی و پیاده سازی زبانها پیش نیاز نظریه زبانهاس.


دوست عزیز واقعا شما دروس رو نمی دونین  بهتره به چارت درسی نرم افزار و دروس امتحانی  کنکور ارشد کامپیوتر امسال یک نگاهی بکنید، درس نظریه زبانها جزو دروس مشترک هستش و در س طراحی و پیاده سازی زبانها جزو دروس تخصصی ،تعجب می کنم شما که نرم افزار خوندید این و نمی دونید!!!
اصلا هم درس طراحی و پیاده سازی پیش نیاز نظریه نیستش!!!

----------


## sniper_I

سلام به همه دوستان
من امسال رتبم شد 700 هوش، انتخاب رشته کردم ولی بعید می دونم جایی قبول شم برا همین می خوام دوباره شروع کنم.
درصدامم اینان :
زبان: 29.8
ریاضی : 22.22
مشترک: 22.22
هوش: 15
نرم افزار : 16.7
فک کنم اگه مشتکامو خوب میزدم روزانه هوش میاوردم:(

----------


## farzad1389

> سلام به همه دوستان
> من امسال رتبم شد 700 هوش، انتخاب رشته کردم ولی بعید می دونم جایی قبول شم برا همین می خوام دوباره شروع کنم.
> درصدامم اینان :
> زبان: 29.8
> ریاضی : 22.22
> مشترک: 22.22
> هوش: 15
> نرم افزار : 16.7
> فک کنم اگه مشتکامو خوب میزدم روزانه هوش میاوردم:(


میشه بگی معدلت چند بوده و رتبه نرم افزارت چند بود؟
آیا رشته دوم مثل ای تی یا علوم کامپیوتر یا.. شرکت کردی ؟ اگر شرکت کردی رتبت چند بودش؟
 :چشمک:

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

> زبان: 29.8
> ریاضی : 22.22
> مشترک: 22.22
> هوش: 15
> نرم افزار : 16.7


سلام
چرا اینقدر کم؟

----------


## sniper_I

> میشه بگی معدلت چند بوده و رتبه نرم افزارت چند بود؟
> آیا رشته دوم مثل ای تی یا علوم کامپیوتر یا.. شرکت کردی ؟ اگر شرکت کردی رتبت چند بودش؟


معدلم 16.56
اره IT هم شرکت کردم ولی همینجوری شانسی شدم، گرایش 1و4 مجاز شدم، 2000 :بامزه:

----------


## sniper_I

> سلام
> چرا اینقدر کم؟


علیک السلام
یعنی درصدام کمه؟ یا رتبم نسبت به درصدام کمه؟؟ :متفکر:  :اشتباه: 
ایشالا سال بعد :لبخند:

----------


## nsadeghi_1986

سلام
ببخشید شما واسه هوش از کی شروع کردید و چیارو خوندید؟
کسی جزوه های دروس ریاضی پارسه رو نداره بزاره اینجا؟
ممنون

----------


## sniper_I

> سلام
> ببخشید شما واسه هوش از کی شروع کردید و چیارو خوندید؟
> کسی جزوه های دروس ریاضی پارسه رو نداره بزاره اینجا؟
> ممنون


راستش من کتاب تست پوران پژوهش خوندم، تالیف یه خانم مهندسی بود!

----------


## sniper_I

بچه ها اگه کسی کارنامه رتبه های برتر کنکور امسال رو داره بذاره انیجا ازش استفاده کنیم.
ممنون

----------


## nsadeghi_1986

> راستش من کتاب تست پوران پژوهش خوندم، تالیف یه خانم مهندسی بود!



ببخشید کدوم درسو کتاب تست یه خانم مهندسیو خوندین؟

----------


## leilast

> ببخشید کدوم درسو کتاب تست یه خانم مهندسیو خوندین؟


منظورشون کتاب هوش مصنوعی انتشارات پوران پژوهش تالیف خانم مهندس مهدیه شادی هست
والبته فکر میکنم منظور شما گرایش هوش مصنوعی بود نه درس هوش مصنوعی!

----------


## senior_foe

سلام
من برای ارشد IT می خوام بخونم و رشته کارشناسیم هم نرم افزاره.
در باره کلاس های نصیر چیزی شنیدید؟ خوبه؟
اگه خوبه تابستون بنویسم یا تابستون خودم بخونم، پاییز ثبت نام کنم؟
اصلا هم مطالعه نداشتم برای کنکور، و معدلم حدود 17

----------


## nsadeghi_1986

> منظورشون کتاب هوش مصنوعی انتشارات پوران پژوهش تالیف خانم مهندس مهدیه شادی هست
> والبته فکر میکنم منظور شما گرایش هوش مصنوعی بود نه درس هوش مصنوعی!


آره منظورم گرایش هوش بودویکم راهنمایی میخوامواز کی شروع به خوندن کردنوچیارو تو اولویت بخونن

----------


## whitehat

به یکدیگر احترام بگذارید و تاپیکهایی که فکر می کنید مشکل دارند را گزارش کنید. در غیر اینصورت مجبورم کل بحث را پاک کنم. هر کسی می تونه از جایی نتیجه گرفته باشه تشخیص تبلیغ یا عدم تبلیغ آنرا به عهده مدیران بخش بگذارید. 
پ.ن» کتابهای پوران پژوهش برای یاد آوری خوب است اما کسانی که به مبحث مورد بحث مسلط نیستند بهتره به دنبال کتابهای بهتر باشند چون بعضا در این کتاب غلطهای وجود داره که می تونه دانشجویان را گمراه کنه

----------


## senior_foe

سلام مجدد
کسی درباره نصیر اطلاعی داره؟
من فعلاً شک دارم اصلاً کلاس ثبت نام کنم یا نه؟ یا اگه ثبت نام کنم تابستون باشه یا اول، تابستون خودم بخونم بعدش برای پاییز ثبت نام کنم؟(مثل اینکه می شه)
فک می کنم به موضوع این جا هم ربط داره. واسه همین موضوع جدید باز نکردم.
لطفاً اگه کسی اطلاعی کلاً درباره کلاسهای کنکور ارشد IT داره بگه.
ممنون

----------


## Marjan_Bala

> سلام مجدد
> کسی درباره نصیر اطلاعی داره؟


 سلام
من تابستون دوتا از کلاسای نصیرو اسم نوشتم،الگوریتم استاد سیدجوادی و معماری استاد یوسفی،از لحاظ هزینه فکر کنم از همه جا ارزونتره ولی خیلی شلوغه و احساس میکنم استاداش اونجوری که تو موسسه های دیگه مثل پارسه درس میدن تو نصیر نمیدن،تایم کلاساشم خیلی بالاس(4 ساعته)
اگه اطلاعات دیگه ای خواستین در خدمتم

----------


## nsadeghi_1986

> سلام
> من تابستون دوتا از کلاسای نصیرو اسم نوشتم،الگوریتم استاد سیدجوادی و معماری استاد یوسفی،از لحاظ هزینه فکر کنم از همه جا ارزونتره ولی خیلی شلوغه و احساس میکنم استاداش اونجوری که تو موسسه های دیگه مثل پارسه درس میدن تو نصیر نمیدن،تایم کلاساشم خیلی بالاس(4 ساعته)
> اگه اطلاعات دیگه ای خواستین در خدمتم


سلام
راجع به نحوه تدریس و کیفیت کلاسهای آقای یوسفی چیزی میدونین؟
واسه گسسته و معماری و ساختمان داده و طراحی الگوریتم

----------


## strongxxx

> من تابستون دوتا از کلاسای نصیرو اسم نوشتم،الگوریتم استاد سیدجوادی و معماری استاد یوسفی،از لحاظ هزینه فکر کنم از همه جا ارزونتره ولی خیلی شلوغه و احساس میکنم استاداش اونجوری که تو موسسه های دیگه مثل پارسه درس میدن تو نصیر نمیدن،تایم کلاساشم خیلی بالاس(4 ساعته)
> اگه اطلاعات دیگه ای خواستین در خدمتم


بهتون توصيه ميكنم توي كلاسي كه استادش سيدجوادي هست شركت نكنيد كلا از ماجرا 
پرتتون ميكنه :گیج:

----------


## sniper_I

کلا من به این موسسات اعتقاد ندارم، البته برای بعضی دروس مثل درس هایی که استاد یوسفی می گن به نشرم می تونه مفید باشه.
کسی نتونست کارنامه پیدا کنه؟؟؟

----------


## senior_foe

> کسی نتونست کارنامه پیدا کنه؟؟؟


کارنامه:
یک تاپیک تو همین بخش هست که خوبه:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=172334

تو سایت نصیر هم این لینک رو ببینید:
http://www.nasir.ir/main/index.php?P...ion&UID=128671
(مطالب مرتبطش رو هم اون پایین صفحه ببینید. لینک مستقیم به همون مطالب مرتبط: 
http://www.nasir.ir/main/index.php?P...ion&UID=136778)

این وبلاگ رو هم از گوگل پیدا کردم - *نمیدونم چقدر معتبر باشه -* کامنتاشم بخونید بد نیست:
http://it88.blogfa.com/post-81.aspx (رتبه 19 ، زبان منفی!!! Now, that's weird)

امیدوارم به درد بخوره

----------


## farzad1389

دوستان عزیز ذدر خصوص درس زبان عمومی و تخصصی مرجع قابل قبول چی پیشنهاد میکنین ؟؟آیا کتاب 504 بدرد میخوره؟؟

----------


## senior_foe

دوست من رشته نقشه برداری، رتبه 17 شده بود و گفت زبان فقط   504 خونده و همین رو هم توصیه می کرد.
 دیگه برای کامپیوتر نمی دونم فقط همین کافیه یا نه. ولی همیشه جزء توصیه  های اصلی برای زبان بوده (همینطور ر.ک. این تاپیک)

----------


## nsadeghi_1986

ای بابا کسی جزوه های دروس ریاضی پارسه رو نداره ؟ :ناراحت:

----------


## leilast

> ای بابا کسی جزوه های دروس ریاضی پارسه رو نداره ؟


دوست عزیز توی ایتنرنت سرچ کنید
آگهی فروش جزوه های پارسه توی نت خیلی زیاده ,راحت همشون پیدا میشه

----------


## saed2006

رشته مکاترونیک رو توی کنکور 90 داوطلبین نرم افزار هم میتونن امتحان بدن با خوندن درسهای خودشون یا نه

----------


## nsadeghi_1986

> دوست عزیز توی ایتنرنت سرچ کنید
> آگهی فروش جزوه های پارسه توی نت خیلی زیاده ,راحت همشون پیدا میشه



آره درسته ولی من  شیراز هستم . هرچی گشتم واسه شیراز چیزی ندیدم . نمیتونم اعتماد کنم که از شهارهای دیگه بخرم شاید هزینه رو دادم واسم نفرستادن  :افسرده:  :ناراحت:

----------


## leilast

> آره درسته ولی من  شیراز هستم . هرچی گشتم واسه شیراز چیزی ندیدم . نمیتونم اعتماد کنم که از شهارهای دیگه بخرم شاید هزینه رو دادم واسم نفرستادن


معمولا آگهی هایی که توی نت برای جزوات پارسه هست هر شهری که باشین براتون ارسال میکنن
من رشته ام IT  هست توی نت یه آگهی دیدم که میشد بعد از اینکه جزوه رو در خونه تحویل دادن پول رو به شماره حساب بریزین
ولی IT  ریاضی مهندسی نداره ,اگه خواستین بگین شماره اون طرف و بدم
اگرم توافق کنید حتما قبول میکنن که اول جزوه ها رو ببینید
در ضمن خود موسسه هم بعضی وقتا جزوه تک میده ,من یه بار زنگ زدم گفت همین الان یه پک دارم بیا بگیر

----------


## majidmt

من همه جزوات همراه با صدای اساتیدو دارم هنوز خودم وقت نکردم بخونم

----------


## nsadeghi_1986

> معمولا آگهی هایی که توی نت برای جزوات پارسه هست هر شهری که باشین براتون ارسال میکنن
> من رشته ام IT  هست توی نت یه آگهی دیدم که میشد بعد از اینکه جزوه رو در خونه تحویل دادن پول رو به شماره حساب بریزین
> ولی IT  ریاضی مهندسی نداره ,اگه خواستین بگین شماره اون طرف و بدم
> اگرم توافق کنید حتما قبول میکنن که اول جزوه ها رو ببینید
> در ضمن خود موسسه هم بعضی وقتا جزوه تک میده ,من یه بار زنگ زدم گفت همین الان یه پک دارم بیا بگیر



مرسی اگه شماره رو بدین... من واسه گرایش هوش میخوام نمیدونین چیارو نداره؟

----------


## leilast

> مرسی اگه شماره رو بدین... من واسه گرایش هوش میخوام نمیدونین چیارو نداره؟


درسای IT اینا هستن:
زبان
دروس مشترک(گسسته ,ساختمان داده , طراحی الگوریتم ,مهندسی نرم افزار ,شبکه)
پایگاه داده
هوش
مدیریت(گرایش تجارت و IT)
سیستم عامل
معماری (گرایش شبکه و امنیت)
شماره رو هم تو پیام خصوصی براتون می زارم

----------


## farzad1389

دوستان از این پس می تونن تو فروم زیر در ارشد کامپیوتر سال 90مشارکت کنن و سوالات خودشون رو بپرسن http://konkorearshad.mihanbb.com ضمنا آدرس وبلاگ زیر هم جهت مشارکت دوستان اعلام میشه
http://soft90.blogfa.com/
ممنون

----------


## elhamm90

سلام به همه ی ارشدی های عزیز
 از همین الان من هم عضو این سایت شدم تا با کمک شما به خواسته ام که قبولی در ارشد هست  برسم

----------


## elhamm90

به نظرتون از همین الان شرو کنم به خوندن خوبه؟ زود نیست؟

منباید حتما قبول شم

----------


## senior_foe

> به نظرتون از همین الان شرو کنم به خوندن خوبه؟ زود نیست؟


من هم تازه شروع کردم و به نظرم زود نیست. یه جورایی به خود آدم هم بستگی داره.
دوستام که قبلاً قبول شدند در طول کارشناسی درسا رو خوب خونده بودند واسه کنکور هم عموماً 3 4 ماه وقت گذاشتند.
ولی من خودم رو که می بینم زود که نیست هیچ دیر هم داره میشه. واسه همین شروع کردم و کلاس هم نوشتم.
تو همین سایت بچه ها پارسال کنکور دادند و از اوایل مرداد شروع کرده بودند.
به نظر من که بهتره آدم حداقل زود تر شروع کنه تا یه موقع دیر نشه. به هر حال الآن همچینم زود نیست.

----------


## elhamm90

سلام  من یه سوال دیگه ام داشتم:
رشته من علوم کامپیوتره  میخواستم بدونم میشه برا ارشد مهندسی شرکت کنم؟ میشه؟
ویا اصلا میشه تو دورشته همزمان شرکت کرد؟هم علوم هم مهندسی نرم افزار؟

----------


## senior_foe

> رشته من علوم کامپیوتره میخواستم بدونم میشه برا ارشد مهندسی شرکت کنم؟ میشه؟
> ویا اصلا میشه تو دورشته همزمان شرکت کرد؟هم علوم هم مهندسی نرم افزار؟


همیشه اینطور بوده که رشته تحصیلی کارشناسی به رشته ارشد ربطی نداره. کلاً هر چی بخواهین میتونین شرکت کنین فقط باید درساشو برای کنکور بخونین طبیعتاً. من خودم لیسانس نرم افزار خوندم الآن IT میخوام امتحان بدم.
اما در مورد کنکور دادن دو رشته هم زمان: 66 عنوان رشته هستن که بهشون شناور می گن. یعنی علاوه بر رشته اصلیتون میتونید برای شرکت در یکی از این رشته ها هم تقاضا کنید. (حین ثبت نام کنکور.)
علوم کامپیوتر هم من الآن از دفترچه پارسال دیدم توی لیست شناور بود. پس میتونید مهندسی رو اصلی انتخاب کنید و علوم رو به عنوان شناور.
اینجور اطلاعات تو دفترچه هست.

----------


## bayatb

با سلام خدمت دوستان
من احتیاج به یک سری از جزوات پارسه از قبیل آمار و احتمالات، ساختمان گسسته، مدار الکتریکی و محاسبات عددی دارم  ولی نمی دونم از چه جایی باید تهیه کنم لطفا در این مورد  منو راهنمایی کنید؟

----------


## amatur_barnamenevis

سلام میدونم جای این سوال اینجا نیست ولی خواهش میکنم بی جوابم نذارید .
من برای کارشناسی مجاز شدم و رتبم طوری هست که میتونم ادیبان گرمسار قبول بشم .خودم ساکن سمنان هستم .می خواستم بدونم شما که کارشناسیتونو توی ادیبان گرمسار گذروندید سطح علمی و امکاناتش چه طوره؟امکانات مربوط به دروس مثلا کارگاه های مربوط به دروس تخصصی . ارزش داره ادیبان گرمسار انتخاب کنم نسبت به کومش سمنان؟
خواهش میکنم زودتر جوابم رو بدید چون باید انتخاب شهر بکنم هرچه زودتر.
لطف کنید جوابمو بدید بازم ممنونم.

----------


## Web.Designer01

> می خواستم بدونم شما که کارشناسیتونو توی ادیبان گرمسار گذروندید سطح علمی و امکاناتش چه طوره؟امکانات مربوط به دروس مثلا کارگاه های مربوط به دروس تخصصی .


سطح علمی = بد
امکانات = اصلا چیزی به اسم امکانات در ادیبان گرمسار وجود ندارد. :اشتباه: 



> ارزش داره ادیبان گرمسار انتخاب کنم نسبت به کومش سمنان؟
> .


شما که خودت سمنانی،خیلی ببخشید ولی مگه عقلتون کمه که کومشو ول کنین بیاین ادیبان؟!کلا فکر ادیبانو از سرت بیرون کن پشیمون میشی.
موفق باشی

----------


## nazaninn

سلام
صدای کدوم اساتید و مربوط به کدوم موسسه رو دارید؟ می تونیم ازتون یه چند تا از درساشو بگیرم خصوصا طراحی الگوریتم؟

----------


## elhamm90

سلام به همه
یه سوال:
کسی میدونه برا اینکه روزانه سنندج رو بیاره باید درصداش چند باشه؟

----------


## afsaneh.ak

> دوست عزیز یکی از چالشهای مهم در ارشد منابع اون هستش که خوب بدلیل تنوع و تعدد اون واقعا نمی شه گفت کدوم بهتره اما اگر تمام دوستان منابع پیشنهادی دانشگاه خودشون یا منابعی که کلا خوب می دونن بگن میشه یک مجموعه درست کرد و بهترینها رو ازش دراورد پس به موضوع تاپیک خیلی ربط داره نه!!!


---------------------
شما کدوم دانشگاه خوندین؟رتبه 89 تون چند بود؟؟؟؟

----------


## afsaneh.ak

با سلام به همگی...
من  علوم370 شدم...می خوام شروع کنم واسه امسال بخونم...
کسی اینجا رتبه علومش بین 200 تا 250 نبوده؟؟؟
می خوام بدونم با این رتبه علوم کامپیوتر احتمال قبولی داره یا نه؟؟؟
ممنون میشم کسی راهنماییم کنه

----------


## farzad1389

> با سلام به همگی...
> من علوم370 شدم...می خوام شروع کنم واسه امسال بخونم...
> کسی اینجا رتبه علومش بین 200 تا 250 نبوده؟؟؟
> می خوام بدونم با این رتبه علوم کامپیوتر احتمال قبولی داره یا نه؟؟؟
> ممنون میشم کسی راهنماییم کنه


به ادرس زیر مراجعه کن http://www.box.net/shared/99yx7spvy7
با رنج رتبه زیر 200 جزو قبولیهای روزانه و شبانه علوم کامپیوتر هستی

----------


## saeed1727

سلام دوستان من سال 89 ارشد  رتبه هام این شد و رتبم 818 شد به خاطر اینکه سیستم عامل یه اشتباه فاش کردم و به شدت منفی شد و هیچ جا هم قبول نشدم. الانم دارم به شدت میخونم برای سال 90:

زبان 0
مشترک  24.32
مدیریت 25
پایگاه 77.78
هوش  62.5
سیستم عامل  منفی 19.54-

----------


## msf_2008

سلام دوستان
من هم می خوام خودمو واسه کنکور کارشناسی ارشد سال 90 آماده کنم و از حالا شروع به خوندن کنم. 
کسی می دونه کی باید ثبت نام کنیم واسه آزمون؟
با تشکر

----------


## shafagh_82

سلام دوستان! بهترین منبعی که برای درس هوش مصنوعی و گسسته و شبکه می شناسید چه منابعی هستند؟
با تشکر

----------


## misagh1359

سلام دوستان درس خون 
یه سئوال دارم خواهشن بدون هیچ گونه بدبینی یا خوش بینی بهم جواب بدین می خوام از راهنماییهای شما دوستان به نحو احسن استفاده کنم ، 
راستش یکی دو سالی هست که فارغ التحصیل شدم ، الان هم تا شاغل هستم ، کارک تا حدود ساعت 5 هست ، پنچ شنبه ها هم تعطیلی ، به نظر شما دوستان می تونم واسه امسال امید قبولی داشته باشم ؟ 
پربازده ترین راه ممکن به نظر شما چه راهی هست واسه رسیدن به این هدف کوتاه مدت  :قلب:  :قلب: 
خوشحال می شم از راهنماییاتون

----------


## shafagh_82

سلام دوستان! بهترین منبعی که برای درس هوش مصنوعی و گسسته و شبکه می شناسید چه منابعی هستند؟ لطفا یاری کنید خواهش میکنم

----------


## elhamm90

> سلام دوستان! بهترین منبعی که برای درس هوش مصنوعی و گسسته و شبکه می شناسید چه منابعی هستند؟ لطفا یاری کنید خواهش میکنم


 

واسه گسسته گسسته اثر رالف گریماردی یا اثر ترمبلی واسه تستیم کتاب پوران و کتاب ارشد ساختمان گسسته تالیف شهاب بهجتی هم خوبه

----------


## bestmail1354

من چند ساله فارغ التحصیل شدم .مطالب تو ذهنم نیست.نمی دونم با خوندن کتابای پژوهش مطلبو میگیرم یا نه.تو انتخاب منابع موندو. :ناراحت:

----------

